# can my russian tortoise eat red leaf lettuce?



## russian tortoise boy (Oct 23, 2012)

ok i bought 3 kind of lettuce in one bucket and 1 of 3 kinds there are red leaf lettuce. can my russian tortoise eat red leaf lettuce?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sure - he can eat any lettuce - as long as it's not the sole food in his diet. Just make sure he has plenty of varietys with high calcium greens.


----------



## RainbowDrops (Oct 23, 2012)

Try to avoid Iceberg lettuce as it's just full of water and lacks in vitamins! He/she will get used to it and may turn its head away to the veggies! Romaine lettuce is occasionally okay but I try to avoid any kinds of lettuce and then replaced it with cabbage instead.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 23, 2012)

russian tortoise boy said:


> ok i bought 3 kind of lettuce in one bucket and 1 of 3 kinds there are red leaf lettuce. can my russian tortoise eat red leaf lettuce?



He can eat it! And like mentioned no iceberg


----------



## ascott (Oct 23, 2012)

> Romaine lettuce is occasionally okay but I try to avoid any kinds of lettuce and then replaced it with cabbage instead.



I would not routinely offer cabbage, it has the ability to inhibit calcium absorption and can cause serious health problems. I personally would choose romaine over cabbage...of course a touch of cabbage from time to time would be aok.... Remember, variety is key--while remembering which items are a bit more of a spike on the less desirable side....simply sharing


----------

